# ayuda eleccion parlante 15 economico



## juan9219 (Dic 23, 2011)

hola a todos, bueno, no se si es el lugar en el foro, si no lo es porfa corranlo o avisen y lo corro, tengo que comprar un parlante de 15  barato por que el que tenia dijo basta, y tiene que rondar los 200p, no quiero gastar mas, no busco nada muy bueno pero si con una sensibilidad que ronde los 90/92 db, y el otro dia vi este y no se que tal sera _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-135472524-parlantes-woofers-15-550w-maxima-profesional-_JM#questionText_, no encontre pagina del fabricante, si no la otra idea son los xpro pa15. alguien provo alguno de los 2 o los vio. gracias



disculpen por los links de ml, se que no se puede pero estos parlantes no tienen pagina del fabricante


----------

